

Linguistics Challenge Puzzles - cmurphycode
http://webscript.princeton.edu/~ahesterb/puzzles.php

======
mattdw
I found these pretty fun. Effectively just pattern-spotting exercises, but
good ones nonetheless.

It's curious how few examples you need to begin forming new ones.

------
teilo
The Chickasaw puzzle is broken. Javascript errors on every browser I tried, so
no way to check if the answers are correct.

